# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций Управление Торговлей 11.x, 1С:ERP 2.x и Ко

## Геннадий_1С

Здравствуйте, ищу материалы , курсы для подготовки к экзамену 1С Специалист Управления торговлей 11.4 , рассмотрю все предложения в ЛС

----------


## Геннадий_1С

Что неужели не у кого нет курса ? Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций Управление Торговлей 11.x, 1С:ERP 2.x и Ко готов купить пишите

----------


## Геннадий_1С

ап, ап,  Готово купить очень надо. 
Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций Управление Торговлей 11.x, 1С:ERP 2.x

----------


## Денис Батуро

У меня есть, если актуально еще

----------


## kuza_87

привет! Интересует этот курс. Есть куча всего на обмен (если интересует). Напиши на почту, плиз kuzja_87@mail.ru

----------


## ext3im

Добрый день.
Нужен курс "Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11.4, КА 2.4 и 1С:ERP 2.4"
le.magicien.fum@gmail.com
Спасибо!

----------

